# my matty's face always looks dirty



## imamyloo (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok, I am so glad I joined this group. I can obviously get good advice here. YIPPEE!!! So, I got my dog about a year ago from a Dr. I worked for that just didn't want him anymore, so I took him and love him and adore him. Groomers here just don't know what they're doing and I am never satisfied with how my dog looks. I have constantly searched the internet for pictures of how I'd like my Matty to eventually look and I can NEVER find one. I would like for him to look shiny and smooth all the time, but when I take him in they tell me it's just impossible so he always looks fo full and fluffy and just out of control. Any advice, help, suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I will soon take pics of Matty and post them so you can see what I mean. Also, I have a problem with all the staining on his face. He loves to be outside so I can never keep it clean.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A big part of that depends on his coat type. There is only so much you can do if he does not have a realy silky coat. Also, some good coats still will look fluffy in a shorter puppy trim. 

Even when bathing once a week, my dog in coat is not shiny and looking fresh a few days into the week. They get dirty and that's part of being a dog.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Maybe try whitening shampoo on him to help with the staining around the mouth. Not sure if that will help or not, but mabye. Hard to keep a white dog clean that plays outside  . Caesar loves going to my grandma's because he gets to run all around in her big fenced in yard (we live in an apartment). I always feel like I need to give him a bath the next day haha. :lol:


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imamyloo_@Dec 2 2004, 12:32 AM
> *Ok, I am so glad I joined this group.  I can obviously get good advice here.  YIPPEE!!!  So, I got my dog about a year ago from a Dr. I worked for that just didn't want him anymore, so I took him and love him and adore him.  Groomers here just don't know what they're doing and I am never satisfied with how my dog looks.  I have constantly searched the internet for pictures of how I'd like my Matty to eventually look and I can NEVER find one.  I would like for him to look shiny and smooth all the time, but when I take him in they tell me it's just impossible so he always looks fo full and fluffy and just out of control.  Any advice, help, suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  I will soon take pics of Matty and post them so you can see what I mean.  Also, I have a problem with all the staining on his face.  He loves to be outside so I can never keep it clean.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19759*


[/QUOTE]


why not go through the gallery on here and maybe you will come across a haircut that you like there are so many pictures


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

looks like this post got posted twice. Here is my response from the other post:

Welcome to SM! 

First the staining can be caused by what he is eating or even the water he drinks or what he is drinking out of. It is recommend that you feed Maltese foods and treats that contain no dyes. It is also recommend that you not give them tap water. Bottled water or filtered water is recommend. The minerals in tab water can case staining. Stainless steel or ceramic bowls are recommended. You can also get glass water bottles. With the water bottles their faces stay dry so there is less staining. Lexi (my puppy) has some staining around the mouth too. I use 2 plastic water bottle (got them at PetSmart). They help a lot. One of these days I might splurge and get the glass water bottles.

What products do you use? I use PetSilk products and love them. I have the Moisturizing shampoo and rinse, Bright white shampoo, Leave-In conditioner, and the Liquid Silk. I give Lexi baths every 1-2 weeks and she usually stays very soft, silky and shiny between baths. I'm usually the only one that can tell when she is dirty. You can get PetSilk products at: 
MJM PetSilk
PetEdge


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Dec 2 2004, 09:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why not go through the gallery on here and maybe you will come across a haircut that you like there are so many pictures
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19814
[/B][/QUOTE]


the gallery is a good idea for pictures,, as well as dogster.com...I searched for maltese on dogster and scrolled through tons of pages and copies pictures of puppy cuts I liked and DIDN'T like to show the groomer the other day. She liked seeing what I DIDN'T want too...there are TONS on there...you just have to have some time to scroll through the pages.


----------

